# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Ilmaista bussikyytiä Piteåssa

## Jouni Seilonen

Pohjois-Ruotsin Piteåssa on 13.12.2007 alkaen voinut matkustaa ilmaiseksi Citylinjellä, kertoo Piteå Citybuss AB nettisivuillaan:
http://www.citybuss.se
Piteå Citybuss on vuoden verran liikennöinyt taajamaliikennettä Piteåssa ja sitä varten se kertoo hankkineensa 13 uutta Scania-merkkistä linja-autoa.  Tavoitteena kerrotaan olevan matkustuksen lisääminen.  Nettisivuilla kerrotaan monisanaisesti, miten tavoitteeseen yritetään päästä.

Piteå on suomeksi Piitime, jos tarkkoja ollaan.

----------


## ultrix

Vastaako tuo Piitimen ilmaisbussikyyti kuinka paljon Ruotsin puolen Ylitornion vastaavaa?

----------


## antti

Piteå Citybussin sivulla lukee, että Citybuss on ilmainen henkilöille, jotka ovat oikeutettuja färdtjänst-palveluihin, muut saavat pulittaa 10 kruunua, sinänsä vain reilu yksi euro. Tämä halpa hinta koskee vain yhtä linjaa, muilla on 18 skr. Täysin ilmaista matkat ovat  mainitun Övertorneån lisäksi Ockelbossa.

----------


## Eppu

> Piteå Citybuss on vuoden verran liikennöinyt taajamaliikennettä Piteåssa ja sitä varten se kertoo hankkineensa 13 uutta Scania-merkkistä linja-autoa.


Tuolta Piitimen nettisivuilta selvisi, että kaupungissa on reilut 41 000 asukasta, eli hieman vähemmän kuin Hämeenlinnassa. Moinen 13 uuden bussin hankinta ja tuollaisen citylinjan perustaminen ja nyt sen muuttaminen ilmaiseksi kertoo jo jotain siitä, millä tavalla länsinaapurissa todella panostetaan joukkoliikenteeseen. Moinen ei tulisi kuuloonkaan Suomessa tällä hetkellä, valitettavasti. Toivottavasti joskus tulevaisuudessa kuitenkin.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Piteå Citybussin sivulla lukee, että Citybuss on ilmainen henkilöille, jotka ovat oikeutettuja färdtjänst-palveluihin, muut saavat pulittaa 10 kruunua,


Minusta kohdassahttp://www.citybuss.se/nyheter.php?id=14
lukee: "Från och med Lucia, dvs 13:e december 2007 och tills vidare, åker alla gratis med Citylinjen!"

Eikö tämä ruotsintaitoisten mielestä tarkoita, että kyyti Citylinjen-linjalla on vajaan kuukauden ajan ollut kaikille ilmaista? :Smile:

----------


## antti

No niinpäs näyttää. Minä katsoin citylinjenin sivulta kohdasta tidtabeller ja citylinjan aikataulun kohdalla on mainitsemani info, vieläpä varoituksella linjan mahdollisesta loppumisesta vuoden vaihteessa!http://www.citybuss.se/turlista_webben.pdf

----------

